
Are you a Developer or an Engineer? - ingve
http://redqueencoder.com/are-you-a-developer-or-an-engineer/
======
leed25d
I am a programmer. I have always (in my professional career) been a
programmer. Why is that so hard for so many people to grasp?

------
JohnLeTigre
Why the false dichotomy?

